# Maple set



## goosetamer (Jul 4, 2015)

Duck, goose and whistle set out of Maple Burl and BEM inserts. 
Thanks
Levi

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2015)

Ultra rich looking! Love the blue. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow, those are nice! The casting and dye job looks awesome, do you make your own blanks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 5, 2015)

High gloss beauties !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 5, 2015)

WOW. If those sound as good as they look, you will get your limit quick. Those are beauties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow those are sweet!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## goosetamer (Jul 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, those are nice! The casting and dye job looks awesome, do you make your own blanks?


No Barry the two left are just double dyed that I bought and the right blank is red maple Burl dyed blue. I bought or had all the blanks professionally stabilized. Thank you


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Man Levi them are some beauties!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 9, 2015)

very nice!
Curt


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

Those look awesome!!!!


----------

